# Live Audience Interaction



## jtf107 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an event coming up that is going to incorporate audience interaction using Poll Everywhere. I want to allow people to send messages about the show and display them on monitors in the auditorium. Anyone know of a free program that would allow me to type the upcoming message then make it live on the main output?

Monitor 1 - Get information from Poll Everywhere, select appropriate responses, prepare them to show up. (Only seen by me)

Monitor 2 - Always full screened displaying information (Audience View)

Hope that's clear.


----------



## metti (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know of a free program that does that but you could pretty readily build something using Isadora to do that and it isn't exorbitant to buy or rent a license.


----------



## cpf (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.google.com/moderator/ will do the entire process for you, including the collection (but it doesn't have SMS or anything like that). 

Otherwise, there's always a two-slide powerpoint running in the second monitor, so you can edit the inactive slide, then advance it when you're ready (in 07 there's a "resume slideshow" button that puts the focus back onto the presentation without your mouse showing up, so you can just hit that then press space).

It's not designed to do exactly what you want, and you're limited to one of two positions for text to appear (and the font/colour/style is set), but http://signage.cpfx.ca/ would also work - you could just type your text into the "Message" field, then hit Set when you're ready.


----------



## jtf107 (Apr 19, 2013)

I was talking to a friend today about it and he brought up the software Pro Presenter. Luckily, he "volunteered" to run projection for the event. He already has Pro Presenter, so it is free to me. Thanks for your input. 

Google moderator has some potential for other projects I'm working on and Isadora looks like it is worth purchasing in the future.


----------

